# Aufgabe: Computernetzteil



## generalgodlike (15. Januar 2004)

Moin Jungs!
Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich muss morgen einen Bericht über die Funktionsweise eines Computernetzteils abgeben! Und ich will es mal vorsichtig ausdrücken... ich hab noch nix! Ich finde auch leider im Internet nix! 

Also wenn Ihr mir helfen könnt indem Ihr mir sagt wo ich was darüber finden kann oder Ihr selber was wisst, würd ich mich sehr freuen wenn Ihr das POsten würdet!

Dake!

cu all generalgodlike


----------



## carhartt (15. Januar 2004)

grüß dich,


naja computernetzteil...
ein at oder ein atx?
schaltungsaufbau (sperrwandler / flusswandler)
spannungen (12V -12V 5V, evtl. 3,3V etc)
leistung
vorteile gegenüber ringkerntrafo (billig, hoherer wirkungsgrad, leichter, )


etc.

langt das?


mfg

basti.


----------



## Tim C. (30. Januar 2004)

*Re: soso*



> _Original geschrieben von generalgodlike _
> *Also:
> Es reicht net!
> Ich brauche genaue informationen und angaben wie das NEtzteil die 230V~ in gleichstrom umwndelt! Ebenfalls bracuhe ich auch die Kabel Belegung usw. Ob AT oder ATX is mir egal ich brauche nämlich beides!
> ...


Meine Herren, müssen wir hier dir deine Hausaufgaben machen ?

Zur Steckerbelegung: http://www.mbork.de/pc_guide/pc_power.html (Zeitaufwand: 4 Sekunden in Google)

Die Stromumwandlung sollte mittels eines Ringkerntrafos (?) geschehen, wobei die grundlegende physikalische Überlegung dabei die der Induktion ist, wenn ich mich nicht sehr täusche.

Alles weitere solltest du schon selbst rausfinden.


----------



## carhartt (9. Februar 2004)

stimmt nicht.
die wandlung erfolgt in einem "normalen" trafo - allerdings als schaltnetzteil.
stichpunkte dazu: sperrwandler & flusswandler (googeln!).


mfg

basti.


----------

